# Username and pw thomson tg585 v7 router gateway



## PumpkinG (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi everyone ^^
I'm new in this forum so I hope that I find what I'm looking for here, I have a problem with my thomson tg585 v7 router wich is that I can't gain access to it, each time I enter the default username and password (admin ; admin) it automaticly brings me back to the previous page.
So anyone can help me ???
waiting for you comments, thanks in advance ....​


----------



## Maz_- (Nov 4, 2008)

See if this thread helps:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f137/password-and-username-of-the-router-550134.html

Maz


----------

